# Way oil gun



## akjeff (Sep 25, 2020)

The circa 1984 Lagun FTV-1 that's on it's way, only has a partial "one shot" oil system. The pump that's in the saddle, oils the table slide, cross slide, and nuts. The vertical knee slides still have Zerk fittings, but they are not grease fittings! The oilers I found online were either cheap looking plastic affairs, or expensive( though likely of good quality). Saw several references on line that suggested modifying a grease gun. So, that was my POTD.

Hit NAPA on the way home, and got one of the compact one hand operation type grease guns. Cut off the plunger, removed the guts, and gave it a toot in the blast cabinet. Cut a slug off the end of a piece of round stock, that would fill in/cover the hole left by the plunger. Welded the slug in place, and figured the heat most likely wrecked the press fit of the end cap, and was probably going to leak anyway. So, went ahead and welded the end cap on the tube as well.

Cleaned it up with another brief sand blast, followed by hot soapy water and rinse. Put some teflon tape on the threads, filled it with Vactra, and screwed on the pump. Turned it upside down, and after a few priming pumps, it worked like a champ! Going to leave it set over night for a leak check, and decide if it's worth cleaning up enough for a coat of paint.


----------



## NortonDommi (Sep 25, 2020)

Twenty Buck Grease Gun hydraulic pump. Tested to 1700 PSI! Simple and Easy! Etc. - YouTube


----------



## akjeff (Sep 25, 2020)

I love that guys video's!


----------



## NortonDommi (Sep 25, 2020)

I have trouble occasionally deciphering what the boojususs he is talking aboot sumtims though!


----------



## akjeff (Sep 25, 2020)

NortonDommi said:


> I have trouble occasionally deciphering what the boojususs he is talking aboot sumtims though!


I do as well, but even when I have no idea what he's saying, he still cracks me up!


----------



## Gaffer (Sep 25, 2020)

That's the first video I've seen of him. Cracked me up!


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Sep 25, 2020)

I don't think that you will be able to return that grease gun now.   I was going to do something like that but I sold the mill and it's replacement has a one shot system that gets everything.

Richard


----------



## NC Rick (Sep 25, 2020)

That AVE guy is pretty smart.  Particularly with electro mechanical stuff.  I think he tries too hard with the funny business and that if he'd cut that "right half in two" he would be even better.   I watch most of what he puts up.


----------



## akjeff (Sep 27, 2020)

Pleased to report that the oil gun passed the leak test, both right side up and upside down! And I like how the sandblasted steel tube now matches the cast pump head, so no paint.......done!


----------



## Norppu (Sep 28, 2020)

I am a proud owner of a Schaublin SV-51 milling machine. This machine practically runs with oil. There are no grease nibble, those are all OIL nibbles. Especially the pivoting milling head needs a lot of oil. Even the spindle bearings are oiled.
So I needed an oilcan with some oil capacity. Made one out of a paintgun.


----------



## akjeff (Sep 28, 2020)

Very nice work!


----------



## ericc (Sep 29, 2020)

What is wrong with those cheap looking plastic pump bottles?  Do they not work on grease zerks?  Do they leak, or not quite fit?


----------



## ttabbal (Sep 29, 2020)

I have one of the little plastic pumps H&M sells. I had really old fittings on my mill, and they were clogged with grease. So I replaced them with some from the local auto parts place. The little pump doesn't seal against them. I suspect it would work fine on the stock fittings, but those are fairly expensive and I didn't feel like replacing them. The up side would be that it would be a lot easier to use, so I might get around to it one of these days.  

I made a similar pump from a grease gun. Other than being a bit tricky to remove from the fitting sometimes, it works well. I went ghetto and used JB Weld to seal the cap where the plunger went through it. It works surprisingly well.


----------



## akjeff (Sep 29, 2020)

ericc said:


> What is wrong with those cheap looking plastic pump bottles?  Do they not work on grease zerks?  Do they leak, or not quite fit?


I figured I'd eventually drop it, and I doubt that the plastic would fair very well.


----------



## Bluedog (Sep 30, 2020)

I did the same thing. I cut the pressed on cap off, threaded the tube, and made an aluminum cap.


----------

